# Will Marquis start?



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Please tell me he will. I like Terry, but you got to start Marquis.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I saw a note elsewhere (forget the site, I'll post if I remember) that Finley and Daniels are starting on the wings. Stackhouse and Howard will be the backups.

EDIT: It was on the Dallas Morning News.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Ohh, ok then. That works. That sounds great, actually. I was kind of expected both finley and stack to start, and thus putting Marquis as a backup for either Terry or the SG. Glad they aren't starting stack, he's horrible.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

That works out a lot better. Now Harris will actually get some PT.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Unfortunately it looks like Howard is the odd man out in the wing position. Hopefully the Mavs will give Howard a chance to play, because he's the kind of player the team needs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I think this will be the depth chart

PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris/Marquis Daniels
SG: Marquis Daniels/Jerry Stackhouse/Michael Finley
SF: Michael Finley/Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse

I really hope Howard gets some good PT, because he is exactly what this team needs


----------



## droppinknowledge (Aug 4, 2004)

yep theo your starting lineup is pretty much on point. daniels is starting at sg and fin is at sf with howard backing up finley.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Daniels is more important to the franchise than Stackhouse. Plus he didn't just sign that contract to be a backup.


----------



## bencollins (Sep 30, 2002)

*Mind you...*

Josh Howard will probably get some minutes at the 4, with the instability of the backup power forward position, Nelson's craving for quicker, more talented lineups and Howard's long, lanky arms, which leads to strong rebounding ability and some very interesting ways to score.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Howard seems too small to play PF, but the Mavs have had some crazy lineups.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

PG: Harris
SG: Terry
SF: Daniels
PF: ?? Howard/Finley??
C: Dirk

:laugh: That would be very interesting


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm usually against the constant mav reshuffling every year, but Cuban has done an alright job retooling young without losing any competitiveness. You got Daniels who's going to be solid for a long time, Howard who should do the same, Harris who has high expectations coming in, and Dirk is still young. Only the Dampier being a dark spot for the future.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Hopefully Pavel won't end up being a bust.

PG - Harris
SG - Quis
SF - Josh
PF - Dirk
C - Pavel


That's a nice lineup for the future...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> Hopefully Pavel won't end up being a bust.
> 
> PG - Harris
> ...


With DJ MBenga ripping it up on the bench


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Unfortunately it looks like Howard is the odd man out in the wing position. Hopefully the Mavs will give Howard a chance to play, because he's the kind of player the team needs.


Although its very unlikely for him to be traded, I would love to have him on the Spurs. If he is indeed the odd man out and the Mavs dont want him. I'm very open to trading for him. He is exactly what us Spurs need.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think he'll be traded. He is exactly what Dallas (and probably every other team) needs, if Finley gets hurt watch for Howard to make an impression. I see Howard as the type of guy who won't complain about minutes, but when he does get the chance to play watch out. Making the most of his opportunities is what I like to call it


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

You guys got Bruce Bowen at SF. He's probably a better defender...

PG - Parker
SG - Manu / Barry
SF - Bowens / Horry
PF - Duncan / Rose
C - Rasho


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Horry isn't a backup SF.

JoHo is a great defender, does he remind anyone of a poor-mans Ron Artest. Struggles with offense to start with (I see Jo Ho becoming a better offensive player as time goes on) and is a good shut down defender. That being said, he's no where near the level of Artest, but Rookie Artest? Maybe


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Horry has to play out on the perimeter to hit those 3s.


----------

